# St Simons Island Fishing Report 3-5-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had Justin and Tracy from Douglas, GA on the boat today for another Redfishing/Sightseeing tour. Our first stop on the tour yielded a fantastic Redfish bite with fish ranging from 15-22". We had quite a few pulled hooks, and a few break offs, but Justin and Tracy were excellent anglers and fought many of the fish out of some tight spots. Spring is definitely here, as a few stinkrays crashed the party as well. The wind blew pretty good from the east and kept us off of some of our open spots, but the creeks are still pretty fired up. We fished the last of the outgoing in water that was a little stained, but all in all quality was very good. Kept a few of the nicer slots for a fish fry for the folks back in Douglas. Thanks Justin and Tracy for a great day on the water.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cant wait till Florida raises the limit to 2 per


----------

